# Hello from SC



## Sambini (Jul 10, 2021)

I’m owner of a 2006 Stinger 160 Outer Banks skiff and looking for some how to do modifications!


----------



## Reed Wilson (Aug 9, 2020)

Sambini said:


> I’m owner of a 2006 Stinger 160 Outer Banks skiff and looking for some how to do modifications!


What are you looking to do?


----------



## Sambini (Jul 10, 2021)

I’d like to build a deck platform to cover the battery/gas tank area.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Sambini said:


> I’d like to build a deck platform to cover the battery/gas tank area.


You came to the right place. Can you send pics of the area in the boat?


----------



## Sambini (Jul 10, 2021)

The platform I’d like to make is the one behind the rear seat and in front of the motor.


----------

